# We couldn't refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server



## Nirvana67 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been building Call center Planning Models on Power Pivot 2013, and in concept, it's great.  I am marrying forecast data sheets to actual data sheets and using a myriad of lookup tables to glue it all together.  The program doesn't seem to have a problem picking up new data on the actual results and forecast data sheets as I update them.  For some reason, the lookup tables have an issue refreshing, whenever I add something to them, or when there is a change in the data.  No new column, just adding rows to the bottom, or editing what is already there.  Sometimes they do update when their is a change, sometimes they don't.  When they don't I get the dreaded, "We couldn't refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server".  The only fix I have been able to do so far is to re-import and rebuild the areas of the workbook that are involved, re-do the relationships, etc.  This is not really acceptable as it is a huge pain in the neck, and I couldn't roll something like this out to others in this unstable state.

So the question is, can someone tell me the best practice for putting something like this together.  Current state is that I have a workbook with a lookup table per tab.  I import these tables from this one workbook to multiple Power Pivot Workbooks.    Would it be better to house the tables in Access?  I really want to centralize these tables, and not have to have a complete set of these tables in every power pivot workbook.  I have searched on the web, and have not found a solution.   The models work great, until something changes.  I should not have to rebuild the model every time I incorporate more areas in these tables.


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 1, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with your approach - it is perfectly valid. Unfortunately it is very difficult to work out what the issue is. Have you tried loading the tables using Power Query?  I am not saying it is better (or worse), just different.


----------

